# On side 4 have questions



## Guest (Jun 5, 2001)

I have started side 4 and still tend to fall asleep no matter what time of the day I listen to the tapes. Is this alright as I know the visualization is important. I have noticed improvements with stomach pain and I am getting more active, but still am fatigued alot. I also get aches and pains in my shoulders and neck which I think is related to my IBS. My doctor is thinking maybe a pinched nerve, but I notice a pattern more with the IBS symptoms. Does anyone else get this and do you think the tapes will eventually help? You guys are great by the way. Just wanted to say that it is nice to know there are alot of great people out there with such compassion.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pch42, Its okay to sleep if that happening. The body needs to do what its gonna do, but you can conciously review past sessions when you have time which may help.You might have a pinched nerve and that is agravated by the IBS as the whole body can tense up. As the relaxation sessions continue hopefully it will make your whole body more relaxed.I think its looking good for you as you notice the differences and they should get better as you proceed. Its gradual and may happen without noticing it, sometimes until you look back and say I use to be that way or have that symptom. So its good your noticing pain reduction and hopefully the fatigue will work itself out as your energy increases. Try to go slow for now and don't overdo anything for the moment.Thanks for the comments they mean a lot and are much appreciated.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

It's not a problem if you sleep. You don't really need to know the tapes contents as they are directed to the subconscious. Your conscious mind is asleep, byt the subconscious is always awake, so you will still benefit.As you listen to the tapes, your subconscious stores the information. To practice you just need to be able to key in on the visualization. For instance, a keyword may be "Star Flake." You just need to say Star Flake (or whatever word you chose connects you to the visualization) and your subconscious mind will know what to do.About the pain, are you familiar with fibromyalgia? It is seen often in people with IBS, as it too seems to be related to serotonin levels. There is a forum on this BB for fibromyalgia. I have this too. There is a simple test your Dr can perform which involves checking for sensitive spots. They'll do a blood test too to rule out other problems, such as arthritis. Fibromyalgia is basically pain in the soft tissues of the joints. It does not involve inflamation. Often, this shows up in a sleep disorder, as sleep is dramatically affected by the pain. I was helped, and am symptom free from this by taking Zoloft, and by stopping activity that stresses the joints. AZ


----------

